# What works best to overcoat a hot top driveway.



## save$ (Jul 16, 2012)

I need to overcoat my "driveway" this year. I did it 4 yrs ago by having it done. They came, trimmed the edges, then used a leaf blower to clear off the surface. They  opened can after can and spread it around in a couple hours. Seeing that, I decided I could do it by myself. I looked around at different products. Went to HD and got their brand that was the next one up from what was used last time.. I pressure washed the surface, then primed the areas that had some oil stains. I filled the cracks.The area was dry, and it didn't rain for 5 days. After the first winter. the stuff just flaked off in big chunks. I was very disappointed. So, I am asking, what works best for you?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 16, 2012)

Looking to Seal coat my drive this yr... I normally did it myself. But will have it done by someone.

My drive is almost 200 ft long and has 2 parking lots. One is half way up drive, the other is the end of drive (in between house and garage). 

I used to do it yearly (thats recommended anyways). But I have went 2 yrs now. So I need cracks filled and top sealed.

I will see what the contractor is using (unless he has a Hot tank and got it from a "Yard") and post the name of it. It will be a week or two though


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 16, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Looking to Seal coat my drive this yr... I normally did it myself. But will have it done by someone.
> 
> My drive is almost 200 ft long and has 2 parking lots. One is half way up drive, the other is the end of drive (in between house and garage).
> 
> ...


 
Mad Dog...Getting a little lazy I see, You cut your mowing time by 75% and the grass definatly doesn't need cut during this drought...What's the deal, Gettin' old??


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 16, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Mad Dog...Getting a little lazy I see, You cut your mowing time by 75% and the grass definatly doesn't need cut during this drought...What's the deal, Gettin' old??



Yeah. Gettin old and Splittin wood. Scroll down a little to my post. Thats what I have been doing...
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/spent-the-past-three-days-splitting.88185/#post-1143252 

SORRY SAVE$ for the hi-jack... Back to Seal/Top Coating.


----------



## save$ (Jul 17, 2012)

my neighbor (half my age) has his sealed by a commercial outfit.  They spray it on.  Looks good when they are done, and I haven't seen any flaking,  I haven't asked about cost.   I also know someone who does this (amoung other odd jobs).  He is in NY.   He told me they buy the stuff in cans, Dilute it with water, then spray it on.  Very thin layer.  But then, that may be why it works.  Don't know.  Looking to find what works for others.  I have HD, Lowes and Agway that carry their own products.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm really not sure any of it does any good.  They don't seal coat roads after all.
Maybe you had the latex type.  I've had guys come by with what I assume to be coal tar based stuff and it didn't flake, but man it stunk for days.  Plus at that time we had a kitty door, and the cats tracks were all over the beige carpet.  Luckily we were pulling it up anyway to put in wood floors.


----------



## save$ (Jul 17, 2012)

I have that tar staine on our carpeted stairs.   Tried everything and it won't come off.  Only showes when the sun shows on it.  
When I put the overcoating on, we had a lot of damage to our potted plants that were near the driveway.  The odor was with us for days.  
Just one  more reason to get rid of carpets and put down wood flooring.

However,  I've seen driveways not overcoated that break up and have weeds growing in all the cracks.  My father in-law kept his overcoated and it lasted the rest of his life.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2012)

I had my driveway paved almost 10 yrs ago and it's showing no signs of wear and tear. I debate getting it sealed every year. I think that being on a slope means there's less frost heaves as melt water runs off better.


----------



## begreen (Jul 17, 2012)

When you see the problem with driveways, what about tarmacs? This heatwave is something else. Infrastructure is being pushed to its limits.





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ght-stuck-photo-reagan-airport_n_1657472.html


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 17, 2012)

That reminds me of last year when my wife had her friends over at the hottest day of the year.  Scars in the driveway are still there.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> That reminds me of last year when my wife had her friends over at the hottest day of the year. Scars in the driveway are still there.


Were they fatties in heels?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 17, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> Were they fatties in heels?


 
LOL....I had something similar typed out, but I didn't post it because I don't know him!!


----------



## save$ (Jul 17, 2012)

if my driveway had the thickness or the base that a road or runway has, it might have a better chance of not needing the overcoating, but it is what it is.  What I do see is that most all the parking areas to our stores, malls etc. have overcoatings done every couple years.  They wouldn't spend a dime they didn't feel the need to.
 Aside from the merit of overcoating, what I would like to find out is what product works best or worse.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 17, 2012)

What are the major causes of deterioration? Mine runs off well, is on a slope, and goes through the woods so the sun never beats on it at all. The guy that paved it put some effort into the base prep as well.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 17, 2012)

Keeping it coated also keeps it looking new and protecting the minor cracks from getting to large... 

My driveway is almost a "grey" now. Where it looks black and brand new after coating.

Its suggested that asphalt be coated at least every other yr. Lots around me do it yearly..


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 17, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> LOL....I had something similar typed out, but I didn't post it because I don't know him!!


You're talking about me like I'm not here!
I was referring to fattie SUVs.


----------



## milleo (Jul 17, 2012)

save$ said:


> I need to overcoat my "driveway" this year. I did it 4 yrs ago by having it done. They came, trimmed the edges, then used a leaf blower to clear off the surface. They opened can after can and spread it around in a couple hours. Seeing that, I decided I could do it by myself. I looked around at different products. Went to HD and got their brand that was the next one up from what was used last time.. I pressure washed the surface, then primed the areas that had some oil stains. I filled the cracks.The area was dry, and it didn't rain for 5 days. After the first winter. the stuff just flaked off in big chunks. I was very disappointed. So, I am asking, what works best for you?


In 2010 I resealed my driveway with 8 year Latex.ite driveway resurfacer optimum titanium fortified, I have about 1350 square feet that had gone quite a while since sealing it so it used more than the spread value  that was on the 5 gallon containers. I think I used 4 and 1/2  of these 5 gallon buckets, the results came out very nice and should be good for some time to come, the price was about $28.00 per 5 gal. I got it at Home Depot, hope this helps.


----------



## save$ (Jul 17, 2012)

milleo said:


> In 2010 I resealed my driveway with 8 year Latex.ite driveway resurfacer optimum titanium fortified, I have about 1350 square feet that had gone quite a while since sealing it so it used more than the spread value  that was on the 5 gallon containers. I think I used 4 and 1/2  of these 5 gallon buckets, the results came out very nice and should be good for some time to come, the price was about $28.00 per 5 gal. I got it at Home Depot, hope this helps.


That is the product I used, but didn't do as well as you.  Mine came up in big thick chunks.  I wondered if I had put it on too thick.  I never saw so many cracks as I got after using this product.  
I did like the way it went on.   Looked like a bucket of gel that melted as soon as I started to spread it around.


----------



## milleo (Jul 17, 2012)

save$ said:


> That is the product I used, but didn't do as well as you. Mine came up in big thick chunks. I wondered if I had put it on too thick. I never saw so many cracks as I got after using this product.
> I did like the way it went on. Looked like a bucket of gel that melted as soon as I started to spread it around.


Mine said "No Stir" but I had to stir the crap out of it. And no I didn't put it on thick...You did all the prep work and I only swept mine off....I got Lucky?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 17, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Keeping it coated also keeps it looking new and protecting the minor cracks from getting to large...
> 
> My driveway is almost a "grey" now. Where it looks black and brand new after coating.
> 
> ...


 
Told you yer gettin' lazy Mad Dog!


----------



## btuser (Jul 17, 2012)

save$ said:


> That is the product I used, but didn't do as well as you. Mine came up in big thick chunks. I wondered if I had put it on too thick. I never saw so many cracks as I got after using this product.
> I did like the way it went on. Looked like a bucket of gel that melted as soon as I started to spread it around.


 

A couple reasons it may have come up. You may have put it down too thick (it's a lot like paint) so when it dried it cracked and didn't really bond with the pavement but flaked itself off. I'm not sure, but I think it also matters what else you've put down, so if you've sealed over coal-tar vs asphalt you may get a bonding issue.

It makes it look pretty, and will seal minor cracks. But if you've got cracks it's because the base has shifted not because the top has worn out.


----------



## save$ (Jul 17, 2012)

btuser said:


> A couple reasons it may have come up. You may have put it down too thick (it's a lot like paint) so when it dried it cracked and didn't really bond with the pavement but flaked itself off. I'm not sure, but I think it also matters what else you've put down, so if you've sealed over coal-tar vs asphalt you may get a bonding issue.
> 
> It makes it look pretty, and will seal minor cracks. But if you've got cracks it's because the base has shifted not because the top has worn out.


The original was HD's basic grade (1 of 3).  I bought the next grade up, the "airport" grade.  I think it went on too thick.  When it dried, it had hundreds of  surface cracks.   
After I pressure clean it this time, I am going to use a thiner product.   I would be better off with two thin layers.  live and learn.   I've collected my share of bumps along the way.


----------



## save$ (Jul 19, 2012)

Went to Lowes, got the basic grade.  Read a lot of reviews,  the sum of it was not to waste your money on the super grades. After the failure of the expensive stuff, why not get the same stuff the contractors use.  Did the prep,  pressure wash,  did all the edging. Filled the cracks.  Then the wife and I put down 7 of those 5 gallon buckets. This stuff didn't stink anywhere near so bad as the last stuff did.  Says two coats, but I will be planning on everyother year, so one coat is fine with me.  If you take your time, even an old over weight geezer like me can do it.   I saved nearly $200 by doing it ourselves.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 19, 2012)

save$ said:


> Went to Lowes, got the basic grade.  Read a lot of reviews,  the sum of it was not to waste your money on the super grades. After the failure of the expensive stuff, why not get the same stuff the contractors use.  Did the prep,  pressure wash,  did all the edging. Filled the cracks.  Then the wife and I put down 7 of those 5 gallon buckets. This stuff didn't stink anywhere near so bad as the last stuff did.  Says two coats, but I will be planning on everyother year, so one coat is fine with me.  If you take your time, even an old over weight geezer like me can do it.   I saved nearly $200 by doing it ourselves.



How long and wide is your Drive? Did you use more than than the buckets state?


----------



## save$ (Jul 20, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> How long and wide is your Drive? Did you use more than than the buckets state?


About 90 at the longest part an 40 at the widest, but that is misleading because it is only that wide for about 40 feet.
Had I paid for this to be done I would have been upset with the results. Lots of brush strokes etc. but because we did it, I am happy to have it done!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 21, 2012)

Looks great, Kudos to you and the Mrs.


----------

